# Hard Top Sale @ Quadratec



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Fellas,

Saw this while checking out Quadratec:

http://www.quadratec.com/products/11192_51_07.htm

Pavement Ends version of the Jeep hardtop is $500 off, down to $1,000

FYI


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice, I order from Quadratec, things arrive here in one day!

I chopped a hard top to make a hard bikini top, fabric one kept sagging when it rained.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

HAHA, I was like WTF, I thought I replied to this yesterday... maybe it didnt show up.... now I see it a few threads down!

You must really like this sale. BTW, no need to re-post you can reply and the thread goes back to the top of the forum.


----------

